# Devastated!!



## FirstTimeVizsOwners (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello everyone! I'm writing this with an extremely heavy heart and beyond devastated that we lost our Jake yesterday afternoon. I feel so lost!! Jake had spent all day with my husband traveling to run errands for the farm and playing in our big yard all afternoon. We were in the process of training him on our invisible fence. We have seasonal neighbors who came out for the first time this year across the street. Jake darted across the road to meet them and was hit by a car. i am crushed!!! Please tell me this gets better. I feel like I'll never get a puppy as wonderful and perfect as him....I Don't know if I'll ever be ready. I've already contacted the breeder as I kept very close contact with him. I'm so worried that he's going to think we are awful and not want to sell us another pup if/when we are ever ready again. I'm just so, so sad.......I wanted to thank all of you for your advice prior to and while we had Jake!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi FTVO,

That's really sad news and a truly awful way to loose your pup and family member. :'(

I have no words to relay to you at this sad time that would comfort you and your family after your sad loss.

Take sometime out before pursuing another pup to fill the void. Reflect and remember the good times and experiences with Jake and when the time is right for you and family, maybe start the search for a new V.

Stay Strong

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, and the grieving process is going to take some time. There is nothing wrong with being sad, and shedding a tear over losing your sweet boy.
I doubt the breeder would think your awful. He will probably be sad for, and with you.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Please accept my sincere condolences. How tragic! :'(


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am so so sad and sorry... 
I feel crushed by this news, all I can do is pray for your peace of mind and heart. 
I will send you positive healing energy .
We will miss Jake too..


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

What a horrible thing to happen..really sorry to hear about it. 
Thinking of you.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

Very very sorry to read this... There isn't much to relieve the grief but if it's any help time does ease it a wee bit. I still tear up when I think of my Gibson 3 months ago. 

I found sharing stories and talking about him as well as looking at photos helped an awful lot.


----------



## FirstTimeVizsOwners (Dec 29, 2014)

You all are so wonderful. This forum has felt like a personal community since before we got Jake, while we had him, and now. Thank you all for the comforting thoughts!! I was somewhat worried prior to getting Jake if a Vizsla would be the best fit for me. I now know the way of life with a V is the only way for us! Although our hearts still ache and will for a while and another sweet boy will not replace Jake, we will welcome another one into our family who will be just as wonderful. This is a comfort to me. Again, thank you all!! And I will be in touch.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss and the way in which it happened. Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Time will heal, and you will have pictures and fond memories. Just know that Jake was one of a kind. Take care.
Marcia and Dharma


----------



## sarabean415 (May 2, 2015)

I am so deeply saddened to hear about the loss of your baby boy. Words can't even express the pain that comes along with it. I pray with each new day it gets a little easier. You are not horrible puppy parents and I think getting a pup from the same parents will be softening to your hearts.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

so very sad to hear this, poor Jake and poor you. We very nearly had a similar experience this week when neighbours kid came round to play with my two kids, he left front garden gate and side gate open, it was only because I was in the hallway and saw a flash of ginger by the front door window and shot out of the door just in time to see both dogs headed towards the front gate,,luckily Ruby was in front and a quick rather panicked "Ruby, heel!" got them both back, it's only a very narrow lane outside our front gate but a lot of couriers use it as a rat run between two major trunk roads. We were lucky, so very sad that poor Jake didn't have the same luck.


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

I am deeply saddend for you and your family, I can onlyhope that you are able to move forward withthe thoughs of good times that you had, 

We are sending you good thoughts and prayers for you and your family.

hugs fom all of us to you

Dave, Jane, Volt, and Casey


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

I can only offer hugs.


----------



## jpk (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We lost our V after 13 years, it was one of the hardest things for our family. It took a couple of months before we had our next V puppy. From my experience, a puppy will help.


----------

